# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks to introduce new teenage regular

## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses are adding a new teen male character to the soap's regular cast.

The show's team have begun the casting process to find an actor to take on the part.

Little more is known about who the new arrival will be at this early stage, but he is being billed as an "emo" character who will become a permanent fixture in the village.

A public casting call on the Lime Pictures Facebook page reads: "Hollyoaks are looking to cast a brilliant young male actor aged 16+ to play a 15-year-old emo boy. New regular role, any accent."

Potential applicants have been given a deadline of 6pm on Friday (September 26).

Hollyoaks chiefs have already announced a number of other new characters in recent weeks, including Cameron Campbell's brother Lachlan and McQueen newcomers Porsche and Celine.

Yesterday, it was also confirmed that Lindsey Butterfield's sister Kim and Dennis Savage's father Charles will also be joining the village.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

